# Anyone got any custom mounts for the v2?



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

Saw this for the original Autopilot from Dorbitz and was wondering if anyone created something similar for the v2 or even something like this


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah im having one made by my friend.


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

dubman6 said:


> yeah im having one made by my friend.


Nice, Post some pics when it's done! :thumbup:


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

will do.


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

I have this 









sent from ▪_▪


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice!:thumbup: did you make it yourself? From what I can see it looks like it replaces the cup holder right?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

nyboy07 said:


> Nice!:thumbup: did you make it yourself? From what I can see it looks like it replaces the cup holder right?


Seeing that v2 and e-level are almost the same size, I'm looking to fabricate some sort of steering wheel/column mounted orientation for the controller. Only if i could use the factory MFSW controls


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rolando_TX said:


> I have this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dorbritz :heart:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

i know dorbitz made a v2 pod for the euro cubby for a customer i hope they start to make them and sell them 

i have an extra cubby so im gonna see if i can fab something up


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

In the ash tray of my TT.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> In the ash tray of my TT.
> 
> ic:
> 
> ic:


Now that's cool :thumbup:


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Having this one made. Fighter pilot style.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> i know dorbitz made a v2 pod for the euro cubby for a customer i hope they start to make them and sell them
> 
> i have an extra cubby so im gonna see if i can fab something up


Drew made the first two for my buddy chubs625 & another for me. I'll get chubs625 to post some pics tomorrow after we do his air install. :beer:


----------



## sunilbass (Jan 12, 2007)

mine was in the roof(headliner)..










but now on the pillar..










its safer as your not taking your eyes off the road if your changing preset / having a look at the pressures!


----------



## dubkid91 (Jan 19, 2012)

dubman6 said:


> Having this one made. Fighter pilot style.


That is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

dubman6 said:


> Having this one made. Fighter pilot style.



I like that location to! I put my AccuAir controller in the sun visor and some one made the stupid comment.

I'd feel like such a dork reaching up to push a button to air out:screwy:


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

In my MKV i had i mounted in my ash tray (fixed).

But after a while i preferred it loose. This because switching from preset to manual, you have to push buttons 1 and 5, and this was a bit inconvenient when mounted somewhere. 


:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

dubman6 said:


> Having this one made. Fighter pilot style.


How would someone go about making or acquiring a mount like this?


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

dubkid91 said:


> That is awesome :thumbup:


x2 

I'm trying to rig up a similar thing for my accuair touchpad too


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

dubb34r said:


> Drew made the first two for my buddy chubs625 & another for me. I'll get chubs625 to post some pics tomorrow after we do his air install. :beer:


thatd be sweet i need one


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Not the best pic.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Ozzker said:


> How would someone go about making or acquiring a mount like this?


 pm me your info and ill pass it to my buddy who makes them. 


1490R32 said:


> I'd feel like such a dork reaching up to push a button to air out:screwy:


 yeah i thought about that then i thought it would actually be pretty cool. fighter style


dubkid91 said:


> That is awesome :thumbup:


yea i gotta get my car outta the shop so i can have mine made


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

and here's mine, the one above is chubs625


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

dubman6 said:


> pm me your info and ill pass it to my buddy who makes them.


Done! :wave:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

dubman6 said:


> Having this one made. Fighter pilot style.


This is along the lines of what I'm making for the R... but I think I'm going to angle it a bit more towards the driver. (true cockpit style)

Mk4 headliner console is a bit different though, our sunroof motor covers are flat so it'll take a little more doing to get the look right I think. - oh well, it'll be fun to play around with. :thumbup:


----------

